# Nobody is Fishin



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Every where I go, I'm lucky to see 1 or 2 trailers in the lot
Usually none. Hard to figure. Even weekends. Good late summer
bite and good conditions. Numbers are up. No one around. Love it.
This bait was brand new in the box, 4 days ago.


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

You want to see people fishing, just go to Mosquito on a weekend.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

limit out said:


> You want to see people fishing, just go to Mosquito on a weekend.


No Thanks


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I can’t wait for osu football to start. All the pleasure boaters will be off the Columbus lakes.


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

I can't wait till the lakes freeze over so you can walk on it, no boat traffic at all.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I can’t wait until I get my boat back tomorrow 😁😁😁😁


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I agree limit out. I’d rather be ice fishing then fishing from my boat.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

when you young guns get to be 76 you,ll have a different out look on the ice. lol


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

REEL GRIP said:


> Every where I go, I'm lucky to see 1 or 2 trailers in the lot
> Usually none. Hard to figure. Even weekends. Good late summer
> bite and good conditions. Numbers are up. No one around. Love it.
> This bait was brand new in the box, 4 days ago.
> View attachment 493649


Stop banging it off the rocks.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Shad Rap said:


> Stop banging it off the rocks.


I drag mine behind the truck to make them look like that


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Everyone is being industrious and working. Or retired and too lazy to fish.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I’m fishing today 😁😁


----------



## mn4 (Oct 14, 2020)

REEL GRIP said:


> Every where I go, I'm lucky to see 1 or 2 trailers in the lot
> Usually none. Hard to figure. Even weekends. Good late summer
> bite and good conditions. Numbers are up. No one around. Love it.
> This bait was brand new in the box, 4 days ago.
> View attachment 493649


I’ll just say it - good to hear. Maybe it’s getting back to normal now - noticed the same thing on the rivers especially since about June. Hate to sound like a jerk but I started getting a little tired of regularly seeing a bunch of people stomping through stretches where I would rarely see anyone before. I know - sounds terrible and I should be happy that more people got into fishing and the outdoors. They’re more than welcome but they need to stay out of my spots. 😂😂😂


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Got to give it to strike king, the hooks that come on those red eye shads are great out of the box.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Found two keepers yesterday at Atwood. One 15” and one 16”. Jig and minnow right up on the shoreline in less than 2’ of water.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Bassthumb said:


> Got to give it to strike king, the hooks that come on those red eye shads are great out of the box.


I read a survey by Elite Series Anglers on the best Rattle-Bait.
Your Strike-King was on top.


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

Dude I don't know what you are talking about. Every weekend all the local lakes are a zoo. Some people work on weekdays. I couldn't even launch at west branch. Not a single spot


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Specwar said:


> Found two keepers yesterday at Atwood. One 15” and one 16”. Jig and minnow right up on the shoreline in less than 2’ of water.


Sorry, one 15” and one 19”.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

We are still fishing he caught 8 to my two was awesome a day he will remember for a while


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Shad Rap said:


> Stop banging it off the rocks.


Keep hit'in those same rocks.


----------



## dculberson (10 mo ago)

dang! That crappie is a serious slab! Looks like he had some major fun.


----------

